# Got my boss interested in a fish tank...



## Mes T

I keep telling my boss that a nice little fish tank would be a great addition to her office, and surprisingly she's gotten very interested in the idea.

I myself have only had goldfish and fancy guppies growing up, so I'm no expert. I think a goldfish would be great for her because they seem to be more interesting to watch than some other fish and also quite hardy. 

However, I don't think she would like having a tank that's actually big enough for a goldish. She just wants something the size of a bowl. I suppose it could be managed, but I've heard that a single goldfish needs a relatively large tank.

Also, low maintenance is key for her - she doesn't want to spend all her time changing the water and whatnot.

So, any ideas for a nice office-fish??


----------



## Guest

A goldfish would be the last fish I would suggest, and I would certainly *not *recommend a death-trap bowl!

Just like any other animal, maintenance is something that's inhereted with fishkeeping. Weekly to fortnightly water changes and water testing are basic care requirements, along with filter maintenance, plant pruning (that is, if live plants are being kept) and algae scraping. A basic understanding of aquatic chemistry (e.g. the pH scale, carbonate hardness, organic waste substances) and some pre-acquired knowledge of the nitrogen cycle both go a long way to ensuring success and avoiding tears.

Fish aren't disposable, so you need to think this over carefully before committing to anything.


----------



## hobo99

What about a Lava Lamp that changes colours , little maintance , and nice to look at .


----------



## momentofmadness

I was gonna suggest one of them Hobbo.. .. but you can get em with fish i too..


----------



## hobo99

momentofmadness said:


> I was gonna suggest one of them Hobbo.. .. but you can get em with fish i too..


OMG Really !. :scared:


----------



## momentofmadness

hobo99 said:


> OMG Really !. :scared:


Yeah not real fish.. it has the light at the bottoem with the bubbles and it makes the fish bob about .. 

But you knew that right..


----------



## hobo99

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah not real fish.. it has the light at the bottoem with the bubbles and it makes the fish bob about ..
> 
> But you knew that right..


Well i hoped , but didnt like to ask .


----------



## momentofmadness

hobo99 said:


> Well i hoped , but didnt like to ask .


Haha i want one for in my living room.. I imagine they are very relaxing..


----------



## Mes T

Whoa now! I know enough about fish to at least know not to kill any in some dingy depressing bowl! 

I was wondering if there were any fish that wouldn't require water changes more often than fortnightly (of course the tank would have a filter, too). And just in general some fish that is more on the low maintenance scale.

I wouldn't throw the poor critter at my boss and then leave, I would be there to help maintain the tank and anything else needed. The fish I've had in my life have all lived happy fruitful fish lives - none have died prematurely for sure.

Jeez! Haha.


----------



## Mes T

Ok um actually nevermind.

I'll ask elsewhere.


----------



## Guest

Mes T said:


> Ok um actually nevermind.
> 
> I'll ask elsewhere.


Erm, excuse me, most of us here in the UNITED KINGDOM are sleeping at 2am in the morning! 

You can go anywhere on the internet, any responsible fishkeeper would tell you that fish require regular maintenance. If you'll be there to help maintain the tank, why do you need a 'low maintenance' species?


----------

